# rear suspensions coding



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Hello,

has someone already coded F11 (5 serie touring) rear suspensions?

I'm evaluating to buy sport front suspensions and lowering springs but for rear suspensions i know i need to code them!!

Thank you in advance


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You can do it with ISTA/D (probably also with INPA).


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm going to buy MSport front spring. Thanks to ap90500 for his support to make me able to calibrate rear air springs using INPA.
But now i've another question.
I believe that my Futura rear air springs are different by Msport rear air springs only because Futura needs higher (than bigger extension) springs. I believe, than, that Msport rear air springs are lower than my Futura springs, because shorter, and i think that they are more rigid than my Futura springs because a different ECU coding.
So i would try to VOcode with modified FA my rear air springs, trying to make them already calibrated for the right lowering and coded for the right rigidity.
Which is the FA code for F11 MSport version?
Which is the ECU name for rear air springs?
Thank you...


----------



## BB-Driver (Nov 18, 2014)

Can sombebody explain how i can lower the rearsuspension on an F11?


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

You should use Rheingold (it's the more stable and safe solution).

Once connected to the car (using the Enet cable), you have to test the car ECUs to check and solve any fault (if you will find something of them).

The next step will be going into Assistance Functions, after Car Body, after Height regulation.

Rheingold will ask you for wheels dimension and you will have to type the distance between the lower edge of the rim and the edge of the wheel arch. 
The trick is to write an height bigger than the normal one, to lower for the difference. Naturally you should know (studying Rheingold) which is the normal height for your wheels. 
An example. If you want to lower a 19" rim F11 Futura, because the normal rear height is 644mm, you have to write 654mm if you need to lower the rear axle for 10mm.

At the end, you have to measure all four wheels height, because you have to find the correct arrangement. And you have to keep in mind that you can lower only the rear axle but Rheingold use an height sensor into front left axle.

To better explain you can type: rear left, rear right and front left heights. 
If you have changed front springs lowering the front axle for 20mm, you will have to type for the front left the normal height (642mm for 19" F11 Futura) even if it is 622mm and you will have to type for the rear axle 664mm (to lower for 20mm). Naturally if you will find a different height at rear axle you have to arrange the value accordingly (f.e. if you find 648 you have to write 668 to have a real final height for 624mm).

I hope i made simple the explanation. I can't explain better with my poor english.....


----------



## BB-Driver (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you i will test it


----------



## Kevin777 (Dec 26, 2014)

*Where you get the ENET cable and Rheingold*

Hello,

Where you get good ENET cable and Rheingold? 
Which Chinese site is reliable


----------



## maisav (Mar 31, 2013)

Kevin777 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Where you get good ENET cable and Rheingold?
> Which Chinese site is reliable


Enet cable on EBAY (if i remember, UK emtronika).
Rheingold on garageautomotive.com


----------



## TheBlackGT (Mar 5, 2013)

Did this work?


----------



## Stolze (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi!

Im about to lower my 530D F11.

I just bought this cable:
http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/271955217280?_mwBanner=1

The cable came with both Inpa & Rheingold.

Can i use the cable with the Rheingold software, since the cable isnt a enet-cable?

If not, can anyone please tell me how i lower the rear suspension with the inpa software?

I was told to remove The 8 pin in the OBD-plug, since The F models doesnt use it.

Right or wrong?



maisav said:


> You should use Rheingold (it's the more stable and safe solution).
> 
> Once connected to the car (using the Enet cable), you have to test the car ECUs to check and solve any fault (if you will find something of them).
> 
> ...


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Stolze said:


> Hi!
> 
> Im about to lower my 530D F11.
> 
> ...


DCAN works with Rheingold for Exx car. For Fxx car, you should be using ENET Cable.


----------



## Stolze (Sep 8, 2015)

Allright, then i have to buy an ENET Cable!

Can anyone tell me how i code the rear suspension in Inpa then? Would be very greatful!



shawnsheridan said:


> DCAN works with Rheingold for Exx car. For Fxx car, you should be using ENET Cable.


----------



## sobanoodle (Sep 1, 2017)

maisav said:


> You should use Rheingold (it's the more stable and safe solution).
> 
> Once connected to the car (using the Enet cable), you have to test the car ECUs to check and solve any fault (if you will find something of them).
> 
> ...


I know it's been ages since this been posted but I just cannot find *Assistance Functions, after Car Body, after Height regulation.* menus?

Am I correct that I need ISTA-P for this? :dunno:


----------



## FritzP (Jan 18, 2015)

For rear height adjustment on F11 with airsuspension, Inpa will work for this.
You will need Inpa with scriptfiles (IPO-files) for F-series, and you will need an ENET cable.
I have done it on my F11 2011 mod.
Rheingold will likely also work for this task.


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

sobanoodle said:


> I know it's been ages since this been posted but I just cannot find *Assistance Functions, after Car Body, after Height regulation.* menus?
> 
> Am I correct that I need ISTA-P for this? :dunno:


After connection, go to "vehicle management" ->"service function"-> "chassis and suspension"-> "electronic ride height control" and finally -> "ride height adjustment".
Follow instructions on screen, and don´t forget do "manipulate" the height as instructed here.


----------



## sobanoodle (Sep 1, 2017)

clawpt said:


> After connection, go to "vehicle management" ->"service function"-> "chassis and suspension"-> "electronic ride height control" and finally -> "ride height adjustment".
> Follow instructions on screen, and don´t forget do "manipulate" the height as instructed here.


I got it sorted in the end through ISTA-P - picking ride height, calculating measurement plan and executing it. Took a few attempts to get the height I wanted but now have the same gaps front and rear. I suspect it's not the kosher way of doing it but I got what I needed in the end 

Just tried to do it again in INSTA+ following your advice and all I get is the following, basically a set of instructions:



















What am I doing wrong?

PS: might be just a placebo effect but the rear end feels less bumpy and more planted now. Even though overall drop was only 15mm - had M-pack suspension replaced with Bilstein B8 + Eibach springs at the front. Still think I need a set of H&R sway bars to go in there too...


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

sobanoodle said:


> I got it sorted in the end through ISTA-P - picking ride height, calculating measurement plan and executing it. Took a few attempts to get the height I wanted but now have the same gaps front and rear. I suspect it's not the kosher way of doing it but I got what I needed in the end
> 
> Just tried to do it again in INSTA+ following your advice and all I get is the following, basically a set of instructions:
> 
> ...


If you have established connection, just select the corresponding procedure "ABL" and follow on screen instructions.


----------



## alsamaraee (Jun 28, 2016)

*Ista+*



maisav said:


> You should use Rheingold (it's the more stable and safe solution).
> 
> Once connected to the car (using the Enet cable), you have to test the car ECUs to check and solve any fault (if you will find something of them).
> 
> ...


Is this works with ISTA+ ?


----------



## clawpt (Dec 15, 2014)

alsamaraee said:


> Is this works with ISTA+ ?


Yes.


----------



## sahusari (Apr 10, 2019)

FritzP said:


> For rear height adjustment on F11 with airsuspension, Inpa will work for this.
> You will need Inpa with scriptfiles (IPO-files) for F-series, and you will need an ENET cable.
> I have done it on my F11 2011 mod.
> Rheingold will likely also work for this task.


Can you please till me from where I can get it ?

Regards


----------

